# how to delete Zlob downloader.bs



## fraser (Mar 27, 2008)

Would anyone know how to delete Zlob downloader.bs & Zlob downloader.se from my computer?  Spybot can't fix these two files.  It states "this action may not be performed completely since you are not an administrator.  If you want this performed for all users, please run this application elevated as an administrator".


----------



## GameMaster (Mar 27, 2008)

Does that mean you are not logged in as an administrator?
*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop. 
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop. 
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks* dialogue. 
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again. 
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there. 
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This. 
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log. 
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad. 
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log. 
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply. 
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## fraser (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Gamemaster,

Thanks for your information.  As requested, here is the logfile for your further instruction :

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 22:27:59, on 27/03/2008
Platform: Windows Vista  (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16609)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\schtasks.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\VeohClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=zh_hk&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=zh_hk&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: emotrlq - {9799B5CB-F589-4132-B84C-E825714D2D29} - C:\Windows\emotrlq.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OsdMaestro] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] [ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateReg] "C:\Windows\system32\jureg.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Veoh] "C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\VeohClient.exe" /VeohHide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java ??? - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{46AB07F0-7EA8-4CA0-A6E1-9EAEEF70C2E1}: NameServer = 205.252.144.28 218.102.23.77
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O21 - SSODL: bdmnopx - {81E8A0B8-E4F7-401D-B084-C75E2D29D339} - C:\Windows\bdmnopx.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 9494 bytes


----------



## GameMaster (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello fraser!
*Disable Spybot's TeaTimer. This is a two step process.* 

Spybot S&D's tea timer normally provides real-time protection from spyware, however it may interfere with what we need to do.  We will disable it until the machine is clean when it can be re-enabled.

_First step:_
 Right-click the Spybot Icon in the System Tray (looks like a blue/white calendar with a padlock symbol) 
 If you have the new version 1.5, Click once on *Resident Protection*, then Right click the Spybot icon again and make sure *Resident Protection* is now *Unchecked*.  The Spybot icon in the System tray should now be now colorless. 
 If you have Version 1.4, Click on *Exit Spybot S&D Resident*
 _Second step, For Either Version :_
 Open Spybot S&D 
 Click *Mode*, choose *Advanced Mode* 
 Go To the bottom of the Vertical Panel on the Left, Click *Tools* 
 then, also in left panel, click *Resident* shows a red/white shield. 
 If your firewall raises a question, say *OK* 
 In the *Resident protection status* frame, *Uncheck* the box labeled *Resident "Tea-Timer"(Protection of over-all system settings) active* 
 *OK* any prompts. 
 Use *File, Exit* to terminate Spybot 
 *Reboot* your machine for the changes to take effect.
*Don't forget to re-enable it, when your computer is clean.*

Download and Install Spybot S&D (if you haven't already), accept the Default Settings 
In the Menu Bar at the top of the Spybot window you will see Mode. 
Make certain that 'Default Mode has a check mark beside it. 
Close *ALL* windows except Spybot S&D 
Click the button to 'Search for Updates' then download and install the updates.
                         ----------------------------- 
Next click the button 'Check for Problems' 
When Spybot is complete, it will be showing 'RED' entries bold '*BLACK*' entries and 'GREEN' entries in the window 
Make certain there is a check mark beside all of the RED *entries ONLY*. 
Choose 'Fix Selected Problems' and allow Spybot to fix the RED entries.

Please open your HijackThis again and choose *Do a system scan only.*
Check these entries if still present:
*
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
*
*O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe*
When done, click *Fix checked*. Reboot your computer and please post a fresh HijackThis log.
Is your system running better?


----------



## fraser (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Gamemaster,

Thank you for your information.  Both Zlob downloader.bs & Zlobdownloader.se are deleted from sybot.  I have deleted four files from HJT.  Below is the logfile for your advice :

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 00:48:50, on 28/03/2008
Platform: Windows Vista  (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16609)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\VeohClient.exe
C:\Windows\system32\schtasks.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=zh_hk&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=zh_hk&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OsdMaestro] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] [ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateReg] "C:\Windows\system32\jureg.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Veoh] "C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\VeohClient.exe" /VeohHide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java ??? - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{46AB07F0-7EA8-4CA0-A6E1-9EAEEF70C2E1}: NameServer = 205.252.144.28 218.102.23.77
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 8941 bytes


----------



## GameMaster (Mar 27, 2008)

OK, now just delete one more item with HijackThis :
*O13 - Gopher Prefix: *
Reboot and your computer should be just fine.
Glad for helping


----------



## fraser (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Game master,

Thanks you for your assistance


----------



## GameMaster (Mar 27, 2008)

It was my pleasure


----------

